# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  impossible de consulter mes messages ( notification)

## bouba92

Je m'aperçois que je ne peux pas pas accéder à mes messages, je clic sur l'onglet notification et rien ne se passe.
Et ce soir, je voulais m'abonner à une discussion et idem, je clic sur " outils ..." et rien ne se passe. Où se situe le prob?

----------


## Titipa87

Je crois qu'on peut aller dans ses messages via le bouton "mon compte " ?

----------


## P'tite souris

Ca ressemble à un problème de navigateur. 

Les boutons n'apparaissent pas, c'est bien ça ? 

Si oui, essayer de vider le cache de votre navigateur. 

Vous utilisez quoi comme navigateur ?

----------


## bouba92

Si, les boutons apparaissent mais quand je clic, ça fait rien. P'tite souris, je suis nulle c'est quoi le  navigateur? Windows?

----------


## P'tite souris

chrome, internet explorer, ect....

----------


## bouba92

Ah c'est internet explorer!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Même "outils de la discussion", je clic ça se souligne mais le "menu" ne se déroule pas!

----------


## bouba92

Bon bah j'en suis toujours au même point ; j'ai maintenant3 notifications dont je ne peux prendre connaissance et toujours impossible de m'abonner à un sujets! Si je vais voir ds mon compte, mes nouveaux messages n'apparaissent pas. Que faire??

----------


## Anaïs

quelle est la version d'explorer internet utilisée ?
il y a pas mal de soucis avec ce navigateur.

----------

